# WOW Marroitt Resales Take a Beating on E-bay This Week



## Steel5Rings (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been watching three Marriott Auctions on E-bay this week......Williamsburg, Phoenix, and Waiohai.

I am shocked to see the drop in prices that has occurred in just the past few weeks.

$7,500 for a Williamsburg Plat Week.......didn't make reserve....I recall a few months ago folks talking about getting "a deal" for $10K.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290241147782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

$13,300 for Waiohai? Did not even meet reserve.  I seem to recall most saying $18K at resale was a deal just this spring.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290241135559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

$4,000 for canyon Villas Gold....did not even make reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290241128926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Not to mention that bid traffic is very low on these units.

Several Hawaii Marriotts on E-Bay now with bids under $3,000 with 2 days or less remaining.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the first thing on minds today is the economy and the last is vacations (except on TUG). 

Brian


----------



## capjak (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe that the market will be in a prolonged bear market for several years.  People/Fed have allowed too much borrowing.

On the otherhand if you have the cash things will get cheaper eventually.

With the paperlosses in my portfolio I could have bought a lot of Timeshares at developer prices.


----------



## icydog (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed the bids on those Marriotts as well. The good news is the reserves were never met. Now if Marriott let a Williamsburg go for $7500 that would be a problem.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 2, 2008)

icydog said:


> I noticed the bids on those Marriotts as well. The good news is the reserves were never met. Now if Marriott let a Williamsburg go for $7500 that would be a problem.




I believe that we all read a few weeks back that Marriott was not excecising its ROFR. I believe that there is a chance that MMC would pass at that price today. IMO


----------



## sernow (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's a Barony silver that sold for about $2500. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310062620558&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess things will depend on Marriott's Cash Reserves.

If they are flush with cash they will continue to scoop up these low priced properties, however they can only steal so many before they have too many to deal with.

Their #1 priority is likely to sell their own inventory before worrying about obtaining additional inventory to deal with.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was going to bid on the Barony silver week but changed my mind. I hope it gets past ROFR.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 3, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I guess things will depend on Marriott's Cash Reserves.
> 
> If they are flush with cash they will continue to scoop up these low priced properties,



I own Marriott shares and read their annual report recently. I don't recall reading that they owned any oil reserves:annoyed: , so in this economy I don't expect them to be flush with cash.

MAR has gone from $47 to $24 in the last 12 months.  While hotel room rates are still up overall in the last year and I think MAR is a great company, this is certainly the time to get the best ROFR waiver in a while.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 3, 2008)

A NCV plat week passed ROFR for $14,750??  I just read that elsewhere on TUG.  WOW!


----------



## Beverley (Jul 3, 2008)

davidvel said:


> I own Marriott shares and read their annual report recently. I don't recall reading that they owned any oil reserves:annoyed: , so in this economy I don't expect them to be flush with cash.
> 
> MAR has gone from $47 to $24 in the last 12 months.  While hotel room rates are still up overall in the last year and I think MAR is a great company, this is certainly the time to get the best ROFR waiver in a while.



Not with successful bids at $2500.  Marriott will surely pick that one up, they will make an enormous profit and of course will sell their own inventory before those who are listed for resale with them.

Beverley


----------



## floyddl (Jul 12, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I guess things will depend on Marriott's Cash Reserves.
> 
> If they are flush with cash they will continue to scoop up these low priced properties, however they can only steal so many before they have too many to deal with.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## myip (Jul 12, 2008)

SHadow Ridge Platinum Anuual USage for $6250

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marriotts-Shado...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What a bargain.. I wonder if it will pass ROFR.


----------



## Garry (Jul 12, 2008)

icydog said:


> I noticed the bids on those Marriotts as well. The good news is the reserves were never met. Now if Marriott let a Williamsburg go for $7500 that would be a problem.



I recently had two different platinum weeks fail ROFR, each at $8,500.  Marriott took both of them.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I think they have certainly relaxed ROFR.  My MountainSide Gold passed at $2728 and just recently recorded.  Now to await the Marriott recognition process!  Any idea if I can do anything to get my week for next year reserved (before summer is over!)

C.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 13, 2008)

I think the last thing on people's minds right now is buying a timeshare that they might not even be able to get to if gas/fuel keeps doing crazy things. Not to mention if they lose their job. Marriott's dues are pretty hefty, too.


----------



## cds62 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm surprised Marriott is exercising ROFR on Manor Club at prices higher that $8000 for a platinum week. The week I purchased past ROFR at $7600 last year. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## chkvtzn (Jul 15, 2008)

*Ocean pointe resales are going low on Ebay!*

No bids for this GOLD ocean view unit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270252742580

So now the seller relisted it at a lower price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270255138788


Still too high considering were this ebay auction ended for a GOLD OCEANFRONT unit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270249797779


This one is also seems very reasonable for an OCEAN VIEW PLATINUM:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350073722164


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*This is why ROFR doesn't boost price*

Finally a thread that gives perfect examples of why ROFR does nothing to keep resale prices up. In fact it may push them downward. 

The rally cry that some of the low priced resales "will be taken by ROFR" ignores the fact that the seller still only gets the low sale price. And that ROFR most likely won't be used. And now we see zero offers and even lower asking prices. 

Is it finally sinking in that ROFR is a ruse that at best leads uninformed buyers to pay too much, only helps developers and hurts sellers in the long run. Reread this thread if you somehow think that's incorrect.


----------



## VacationPro (Jul 15, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Finally a thread that gives perfect examples of why ROFR does nothing to keep resale prices up. In fact it may push them downward.
> 
> The rally cry that some of the low priced resales "will be taken by ROFR" ignores the fact that the seller still only gets the low sale price. And that ROFR most likely won't be used. And now we see zero offers and even lower asking prices.
> 
> Is it finally sinking in that ROFR is a ruse that at best leads uninformed buyers to pay too much, only helps developers and hurts sellers in the long run. Reread this thread if you somehow think that's incorrect.



I knew you that this thread would be too much for you to resist.  I think most agree that the ROFR is in place to benefit the developer.  Sometimes, there can be benefits to the owner, but that is not always the case.  Thanks to the downturn in the economy, all prices, except those directly from the developer, are dropping, although I expect "incentives" to escalate to offset this.  It only follows that resale Marriotts would also drop.  With more inventory at the developer, the ROFR threshold will also drop.  Not a great time to sell, but perhaps a good time to buy.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

I would be curious to see if the gold oceanfront passes at under 10k.  Last September, I had a gold ocean_side_ ROFR'd at 11K.

I think the platinum will pass, though, as I recently had one go through for 19K.

Of course ROFR is for the developer.  It is the quality of the TS, service, amenities, and the location that uphold the prices of particular brands and resorts.  However, if a developer is actively buying back their own inventory in order to resell themselves at developer's prices (which Marriott *is* doing, even at 'sold-out' locations), I think that helps somewhat to keep the value up.

It is only natural that prices should fall on something that is a luxury item when the the necessities (fuel, food, etc) are rising and eating up people's income.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 15, 2008)

*Roffer = Roffle.*




luv2vacation said:


> I think that helps somewhat to keep the value up.


How ? 

For sure the value is not propped up in any way that does any good for the timeshare owner whose lowball sales offer gets co-opted by the timeshare company via ROFR.  

Lowball is lowball -- regardless of whether the paltry lowball price is paid by some regular walking-around resale timeshare buyer on the 1 hand or is paid on the other hand by some deck-stacking timeshare company via ROFR. 

ROFR = ROFL. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 15, 2008)

*I Don't Think It's Sinking In.*




timeos2 said:


> Is it finally sinking in that ROFR is a ruse that at best leads uninformed buyers to pay too much, only helps developers and hurts sellers in the long run.


Once folks have drunk the ROFR kool-aid, they're pretty much immune to the facts. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> How ?
> 
> For sure the value is not propped up in any way that does any good for the timeshare owner whose lowball sales offer gets co-opted by the timeshare company via ROFR.





Alan, _not the ROFR itself but the *developer buying the weeks*_ - period.  The developer buying back the weeks creates a market that many other TS just don't have *at all*.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 15, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Alan, _not the ROFR itself but the *developer buying the weeks*_ - period.  The developer buying back the weeks creates a market that many other TS just don't have *at all*.



But they don't buy back the weeks. If they did then the price would be set (floor value) and the owners would have a ready market to sell to. Instead they manipulate the process by adding roadblocks to resales. They tell owners "No, we don't buy back weeks - go find your own buyer" then when the owner manages to find an offer (never easy) they step in and grab it but only if they feel so inclined. That is not "buying back weeks". 

Some (unfortunately very few) resorts do in fact buy back weeks - have a standing offer - and those are to be applauded.  ROFR is nothing like that as it hinders rather than helps sellers.


----------



## ricki999 (Jul 15, 2008)

[_Edited to delete message. Please follow the "Be Courteous" posting rule._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*belongs with the proof*

[_Message deleted for consistency with deletion of the above post._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## Palguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Platinum Manor Club right now on Ebay for $3000, what do you think it will go for?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2008)

I have deleted two messages, the first of which was for a violation of BBS posting rules. 

Let's get this thread back on track - the discussion of and posting of current Marriott resale prices and auctions. There are numerous other existing threads for discussion of the merits of ROFR. This is not one of them.


----------



## ricki999 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for your moderation


----------



## icydog (Jul 15, 2008)

Palguy said:


> Platinum Manor Club right now on Ebay for $3000, what do you think it will go for?



It has moved within exceptable range now imho. I paid $7500 two years ago for the same contract so this will be in that price range when it closes. Right now it is $6512


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

Closed at $8,223.01.  That's pretty respectable.

Check out this for a gold week there 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4

 with no reserve and less than 15 min to go.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 16, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Closed at $8,223.01.  That's pretty respectable.
> 
> Check out this for a gold week there
> 
> ...



Closed at $938, I think it is safe to say Marriott will take this week back with ROFR.


----------



## icydog (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know about that. Yes the price was idiotic but it sold and they have to give it to him. As far as I've heard- Marriott rarely gets involved with anything less than Platinum at MMC or MSE. This buyer may have the contract of the century!


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Michigan Czar said:


> Closed at $938, I think it is safe to say Marriott will take this week back with ROFR.



No matter what happens it is important to note that the seller will get $938. Period. Actual sale price. Now that is a low cost week no matter what brand it carries in it's resort name.


----------



## icydog (Jul 16, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> No matter what happens it is important to note that the seller will get $938. Period. Actual sale price. Now that is a low cost week no matter what brand it carries in it's resort name.



It's too bad he didn't put in a reserve for that week. You're absolutely right John he is getting a tiny fraction of the worth of that week on this auction. So easily remedied too.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 16, 2008)

*2 Observations 2*




icydog said:


> It's too bad he didn't put in a reserve for that week. You're absolutely right John he is getting a tiny fraction of the worth of that week on this auction. So easily remedied too.


1.  What something sells for is what it's worth -- at that time & place to that buyer & seller. 

2.  ROFR propped up the value of that timeshare all the way to $938. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steve (Jul 16, 2008)

The platinum season at Manor Club is so long (and not realistic) that the gold and silver weeks are virtually worthless.  Any time of year that most people would even remotely want to spend a week in Williamsburg is included in the platinum season.  This, of course, also contributes to the low resale prices of platinum weeks compared to most other Marriott resorts as there are just too many of them. About half of the platinum season weeks should really be gold.  The gold season should be silver, and the silver season should be bronze.  Manor Club has some of the most inappropriate seasons of any Marriott, IMHO.

Steve


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a guy who really knows what resale Manor Club is worth ...  Grab it fast before it's gone...very doubtful you'll have a problem with ROFR.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260915575&ssPageName=ADME:B:DBS:US:1123


----------



## gmarine (Jul 17, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a guy who really knows what resale Manor Club is worth ...  Grab it fast before it's gone...very doubtful you'll have a problem with ROFR.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260915575&ssPageName=ADME:B:DBS:US:1123




Thats definitely one of the more clueless sellers. Its around $8000 more than from Marriott directly.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 17, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Finally a thread that gives perfect examples of why ROFR does nothing to keep resale prices up. In fact it may push them downward.
> 
> The rally cry that some of the low priced resales "will be taken by ROFR" ignores the fact that the seller still only gets the low sale price. And that ROFR most likely won't be used. And now we see zero offers and even lower asking prices.
> 
> Is it finally sinking in that ROFR is a ruse that at best leads uninformed buyers to pay too much, only helps developers and hurts sellers in the long run. Reread this thread if you somehow think that's incorrect.



I completely agree.


----------



## Karen P (Jul 17, 2008)

*Marriott does exercise their Right of First Refusal*

Unfortunately, Marriott does exercise their Right of First Refusal (ROFR). Their ROFR has no rhyme or reason - they may not exercise their right for a long time, but if they are running low on developer inventory for a particular season or unit type, or the price is low enough, they will exercise their ROFR. 

It's frustrating.

Visit my website


----------

